# Poo Page - Warning, Contains Poo and Necropsy Pictures



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Coccidia and Capillary Worms*

Mature hen with coccidiosis and capillary worms

This is a pretty normal looking cecal poop








This is very clearly not normal


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Roundworms*
I would have bet money that this was coccidiosis, but fecal float found roundworms, not coccidia.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Capillary Worms*

* "Got a call from the vet on the autopsy. She said the entrance of the small intestine is usually thin and smooth. Prissy's was big and bumpy and nodular and probably the reason food wasn't going thru at a very good rate thus the small poops. "

"The vet called with the results of the Histopathology report. Prissy had Capillary worms and she suggested I worm the whole flock. "
*


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Coccidiosis*
Coccidiosis - confirmed by necropsy


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

*Histomoniasis (Blackhead)*
Note that not all birds with histomoniasis will have yellow poop like this.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What is #2? I have one right whose poo looks like #7. 
I lost one back in the spring with #2 like poo. Treatment? The one I have ( if its coccidiosis) is 8 or 9 months old.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

For capillary worms I give 10 % Safeguard (fenbendazole) liquid or paste *orally* at ~0.23ml per pound for five consecutive days.

For coccidiosis I use amprolium (Corid, Amprol, Ampromed, etc)

9.6% liquid - dose is 2 teaspoons (10 ml) per gallon for 5 days, then 1/2 teaspoon (2.5 ml) per gallon for 7-14 days.

20% powder - dose is 1.5 teaspoons per gallon for 5 days, then 1/3 teaspoon per gallon for 7-14 days.
If I suspect both, I treat for both at the same time. Amprolium and Safeguard *can* be given together.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So I originally thought that this was cancer, but now I'm thinking it was from capillary worms.


----------

